# Joist solid blocking



## alaskajoe (Mar 3, 2020)

Floor joist (2 x 10) spanning 14 feet. Do you need solid blocking anywhere but the ends?


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 3, 2020)

no


----------



## fatboy (Mar 3, 2020)

Agreed, not required.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Assuming there is no cantilever I agree with my comrades.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 3, 2020)

If it was 2x12 it would require one row of blocking for that span ... right?


----------



## Inspector Gift (Mar 3, 2020)

Blocking is Required for Joists greater than 2x12 at intervals not exceeding 8 feet.  (See *R502.7.1  Bridging*)


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 3, 2020)

spot on, consider that without blocking there will be more bounce. Good practice to block, it may also depend on the subfloor material.


----------



## classicT (Mar 3, 2020)

I concur with most of the above comments, blocking is only required at the ends.

However, bridging is required at 8-ft when using joists larger than 2x12. Most often completed (at least here) via a strap such as Simpson's LTP.

Inspector Gift has the right reference, but note that it specifies larger than 2x12.

*R502.7.1 Bridging*

Joists exceeding a nominal 2 inches by 12 inches (51 mm by 305 mm) shall be supported laterally by solid blocking, diagonal bridging (wood or metal), or a continuous 1 inch by 3 inch (25.4 mm by 76 mm) strip nailed across the bottom of joists perpendicular to joists at intervals not exceeding 8 feet (2438 mm).

*Exception:* Trusses, structural composite lumber, structural glued-laminated members and I-joists shall be supported laterally as required by the manufacturer's recommendations.​


----------



## alaskajoe (Mar 3, 2020)

That is how I see it Thanks all. I still encourage people with larger spans to block. As was said Best Practice and not minimum standard.  Makes for less bounce to the ounce.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 4, 2020)

I’m seeing some interesting language in the code that has me a little confused.  

2015 IBC 2308.4.6 (slightly paraphrased) Framing with depth to thickness ratio not less than 5 to 1 shall have one edge held in line for the entire span.  _(So framing of 2x8 doesn’t require restraint?)_ Where the ratio exceeds 6 to 1 there shall be bridging, unless both edges are held in line.  

It says “for the entire span” so does that mean that ceiling strapping at say 16” oc does not qualify?   And I assume this is for sawn lumber only, TJI’s would have to be installed per mfgr requirements.


----------

